# Trach Change



## avon4117 (May 31, 2017)

is this inclusive in an subsequent hospital visit?


----------



## JenniferB7 (Jun 9, 2017)

If the fistula is already established (healed), then there is no separate code/reimbursement for trach change.  It is included in the E/M service.    If the fistula is not healed, you may be able to bill CPT 31502.  The following article gives a great explanation on this:  https://www.supercoder.com/coding-newsletters/my-otolaryngology-coding-alert/confused-about-trach-tube-changes-heres-the-essential-knowledge-you-need-article.

Hope that helps!


----------

